# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Abengoa levantará la central de biomasa más grande de Europa

## NoRegistrado

> *La firma española ha sido elegida por la compañía eléctrica y de gas Belgian Eco Energy para desarrollar la mayor planta comercial de nueva construcción. Se situará en Gante (Bélgica) y producirá 215 megavatios (MW) de energía eléctrica.*
> 
> Abengoa será la responsable de acometer la ingeniería, el diseño y la construcción de la mayor planta de biomasa en Europa y una de las mayores del mundo. Se ubicará en Gante (Bélgica) y el 100% de la materia prima empleada en el complejo será biomasa y, en concreto, astillas de madera o chips y residuos agrícolas.
>  Al no requerir combustibles fósiles de apoyo, la planta generará 215 MW de energía limpia, libre de emisiones de dióxido de carbono, que será empleada para el suministro eléctrico de la industria. Además, gracias a un sistema denominado district heating, se distribuirán alrededor de 100 MW de energía térmica para abastecer de calefacción a la industria y los hogares de la ciudad de Gante.
> Con el desarrollo de esta nueva planta, Abengoa contribuirá a que Bélgica esté más cerca de conseguir los objetivos medioambientales que establece la Unión Europea.
> Se ha estimado que el proyecto generará hasta 1.100 puestos de trabajo durante la fase de ejecución. El importe del proyecto superará los 315 millones de euros.
> Abengoa cuenta con plantas de biomasa en Europa, Latinoamérica y Estados Unidos, que responden a criterios de responsabilidad, eficiencia energética y aportan grandes ventajas económicas y sociales en las comunidades en las que se encuentran instaladas.


http://www.spaintechnology.com/techn...de-europa.html

 Vamos avanzando.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

termopar (22-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------

